# The Bremont Martin-Baker 1.5 (MB1.5)



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

I've been asked by Michael to write a post about a Bremont I own.

Back in the dim and distant past - Fall 2008 if I remember correctly - there was a Bremont GTG organised by Alistair at ATG Vintage Watches, home to the Official Bremont Forum.

To quote from a post on ATG: "During the ATG watch evening at the Hotel Du Vin, Bristol several of the ATG members spoke to Giles English (Co Founder of Bremont watches) and asked the question "when are you going to make a limited edition watch for the ATG Forum?""

As a result of questions raised at the GTG, and a huge amount of badgering by Alistair, Nick and Giles agreed to produce a limited run of the Martin-Baker watch. The watch was only available through ATG. All 20 sold out. Click photo below to be taken to the Official Forum Discussion thread about this special watch...



As you can see from the render above, the idea for the Martin-Baker 1.5 watch was to take the "best bits" of the MB1 and combine them with the MB2. Obviously, we were unable to use the red barrel section - an honour reserved (quite rightly) to anyone who has used a Martin-Baker ejection seat. In taking the yellow seconds hand and the yellow internal bezel, and combining that with the orange barrel and dial from the MB2, a truly original watch was created.

So. To the main event. An incredibly limited watch that looks rather nice. The yellow works well with the orange mid-section and, as a special treat, ATG managed to get a rather fetching engraving done for the case back. Here are a few photos...

The main event


Moody by Noodlefish, on Flickr

A close-up of the dial, internal bezel and seconds hand


MB1.5 Friday by Noodlefish, on Flickr

The lume is unaffected


MB1.5 Lume by Noodlefish, on Flickr

The ATG caseback


MB1.5 crop by Noodlefish, on Flickr

Any further questions, please feel free to ask. It is a rather special watch, and I am incredibly lucky to have one. Thanks to Giles, Nick, Peter, Sarah, Alistair at ATG and all at Bremont for making it possible.

M


----------



## fuzzyb (Feb 21, 2009)

That is a great looking limited edition! The yellow second hand really makes it stand out. I first learned of the MB series right after the 1.5 came out. I'd love to pick one up at some point, but understandably, the owners are a little attached!


----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Beautiful, just beautiful!


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

What a gorgeous watch. You're a lucky guy, Noodlefish ;-)

Do you have any information about the "talked about" MB1.5B over at the other side?


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Sponon said:


> What a gorgeous watch. You're a lucky guy, Noodlefish ;-)
> 
> Do you have any information about the "talked about" MB1.5B over at the other side?


I only know what's been posted. Sorry.


----------



## Sponon (Aug 12, 2009)

Noodlefish said:


> I only know what's been posted. Sorry.


Ok.

Was the MB 1.5 more expensive than MBII given it was LE?


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Sponon said:


> Ok.
> 
> Was the MB 1.5 more expensive than MBII given it was LE?


The original MB1.5 Sub-Forum on the Official Bremont Forum over at ATG is here. Should have all the answers for you.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks for posting this since I know others were curious besides me.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

samanator said:


> Thanks for posting this since I know others were curious besides me.


No problem. Happy to help!


----------



## tlinn (Nov 26, 2006)

Still loving mine. Bremont an Alistair did a fantastic job.


----------



## nairb-ca (Jun 10, 2010)

I absolutely love mine too!


----------



## mjm800 (Aug 22, 2011)

That MB is a sweet watch I wish it did not look so much like my U-2. I'd get one but they are just too much alike for me to justify the purchase. :-(

But I really want one.


----------



## StampeSV4 (Sep 2, 2009)

Not all of them had an orange barrel - there was a single _very_ special one of this small limited edition (see p.39 of Magnificent Man magazine)...

Regards

Jon'.


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

StampeSV4 said:


> Not all of them had an orange barrel - there was a single _very_ special one of this small limited edition (see p.39 of Magnificent Man magazine)...
> 
> Regards
> 
> Jon'.


And very good it looks too...


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

That looks aces, mate! By the way... am feeling quite left out not being able to see "Magnificent Man" anytime soon. Sucks.


----------



## Phil P (Nov 18, 2011)

email me and I'll send you a copy of Magnificent Man. I have 2. 
[email protected]

Thanks


----------

